# Question, if baby is lying breech at 37/38 weeks?



## Arisa

What usually happens C-section wise with a breech baby?
Do you wait until 39 or 40 weeks if you can or do they perform it at 38 weeks incase labour happens?

I'm just curious


----------



## KateyCakes

It's normally 39 weeks I think hun, unless you go into labour sooner at which point they'd then decide what to do.
Usually by 37 weeks they would have offered to turn your baby where they put pressure on your tummy to encourage baby to turn head down. You can decline this though.
If baby hasn't turned or you've refused then they book you for a section around 39 weeks. HTH!


----------



## Arisa

cool thanks. Well C-section is going to be done at 39 weeks anyway so it probably makes no difference if bubs is breech or not but was just curious


----------



## Sovereign

i've been wondering this too x


----------



## ebayfreak

My baby was breech until quite late but she turned in the end. They can stay breech right up until labour and flip at the last moment


----------



## Amy31

My LO was breech and c section would have happened at 39 weeks but my waters broke and I went into labour at 38 weeks. They weren't too concerned and planned my c section for first thing in the morning.


----------



## Angel2Fire

I had an elective c-section because my baby was breech, they did it at 38+3 :)


----------



## Arisa

So you can get one at 38 weeks? I worry I will go into labour and they will force me to just keep going and forgo the C-section and make me have forceps and give me a large episiotomy that is one of the fears I have of being early and labour happening in the middle of the night :/


----------



## KateyCakes

They won't hun, if your baby is breech the best option in most, if not all cases is a section. If you go into labour, they'll still offer you one. If your LO's turned at the last minute, then they may want you to go ahead with a natural birth.


----------



## NaturalMomma

You don't have to have a c-section for a breech baby, many babies are born every second vaginally and breech. If you pop over to the homebirth/NCB section of this board a woman just had twin babies at home and both were breech. The c-section for breech babies is an outdated rule that many still follow, but many recent studies show that babies can be born breech vaginally and safely. Some babies actually don't turn head down until you're in labor. Also, you if you're going to have a c-section you want to get as close to 39 weeks as possible. Although many Doctors today still give c-sections before that, new studies that came out in the end of 2011 show that it's best to wait until 39 weeks.


----------



## ZoMo

My baby was breech until 36+2 then whilst I was vomiting like mad with a virus she turned around. She had been planned for a 39 week caesarian. So we changed plan to a normal delivery. Then last night she seems to have flipped herself (very painfully for me!!) back to breech at 38+3 so am off for a scan tomorrow to make sure and then it will be back to caesarian again at 39 weeks!


----------



## Arisa

NaturalMomma said:


> You don't have to have a c-section for a breech baby, many babies are born every second vaginally and breech. If you pop over to the homebirth/NCB section of this board a woman just had twin babies at home and both were breech. The c-section for breech babies is an outdated rule that many still follow, but many recent studies show that babies can be born breech vaginally and safely. Some babies actually don't turn head down until you're in labor. Also, you if you're going to have a c-section you want to get as close to 39 weeks as possible. Although many Doctors today still give c-sections before that, new studies that came out in the end of 2011 show that it's best to wait until 39 weeks.

My only concern is that they would try to force an episiotomy and forceps on me for a breech vaginal delivery, would that be the case with a home birth?


----------

